
Redis 6 RC1 is out today - magnetised
http://antirez.com/news/131
======
russnewcomer
Really appreciate that @antirez takes the time to add features in a way that
doesn’t negatively impact old features where possible, for example if I don’t
want to use ACL, I don’t have to jump through hoops or assign universal high
level access that I have to undo later. Thanks!

------
core-questions
Much love for the hard work of @antirez and the whole team, such an incredible
and usually bulletproof part of everyone's infrastructure.

------
booped
Thanks for updating Disque, @antirez. I've been watching the GitHub issues and
Twitter like a hawk. :)

------
xfalcox
Can't wait for Threaded I/O as our app main bottleneck in some deployments was
Redis.

~~~
antirez
Threading can help up to a given point but sharing is the way to go.

~~~
xfalcox
One of our bottlenecks was really big keys (>1MB) being written and read too
often and effectively stealing all the CPU time. That was fixed in the app by
reducing the number of operations + compression. Threaded IO will give us a
little more room.

Other use case involves LUA scripts that operate on 5 different keys, so
cluster/proxy is out of question.

~~~
rakoo
Genuinely curious, why do you need such big keys ? Can't you hash them so you
get nice short SHA-X strings for instance ?

------
benatkin
This got me thinking about using Redis and I needed a review of what is open
source and what isn't:
[https://redislabs.com/legal/licenses/](https://redislabs.com/legal/licenses/)

~~~
antirez
All Redis 6 is BSD licensed. The Disque module and the Cluster Proxy are AGPL.
The link you posted is only relevant for the Redis Labs commercial modules
that are not part of this release.

